# Favorite Death Metal Lyrics



## Encephalon5 (Dec 19, 2010)

Post your favorite lyrics. Any subgenre, any band, as long as its death-ey. 
one of my favorites:

climactic degradation rapture in blood achieved
suffocate them rip them rape
them make them fucking scream 
orgasmic mutilation on terror I do feed
annihilate this bastard race I'll make them bleed for me


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2010)

The most disgusting, but amazing lyrics I've ever heard comes from cattle decapitation:


*9. Pedeadstrians*

Humanity is a nuisance
Some people choose to die
When I come around the corner
There is where you forever lie

Walking with your kids
Their faces now marked with my skids
Accidentally taking your life
No accident...this was no accident.

What was another sunny day
Suddenly, a deathly shade of dark
You and your children now on my grill
Silhouettes on my door--shows who I kill
Killing pedestrians
Up ahead another one is dead

Untimely deaths
This is my specialty
I let God keep the score
The pedal hits the floor
...and I still want more...

Pieces of glass from my headlight
Stick in your eyes, impairing your sight
My auto a human blender
Chunks of viscera splatter my fender

Helplessly awaiting assistance
Rearview shows carnage much further in distance
In reverse I finish the job
Pull forward to reduce your family to globs
Transmission grinds face into pavement
Vertebrial folding and organ displacement
Witnesses distraught and disturbed
Your teeth beyond shattered, your mandible curbed
Gas tank now fills with your blood
Your mother's sweet baby now part of my hood
Should've watched where you were going
Now you're the chunks I'm blowing...

What was another sunny day
Suddenly, a deathly shade of dark
You and your family now on my grill
Silhouettes on my door show who I kill
Killing
Pedestrians
Up ahead...
A million more are dead


----------



## Encephalon5 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hahahahahaha. That reminds me of "I saw your mommy" by ST


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 19, 2010)

...there are lyrics in death metal?


----------



## clouds (Dec 19, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> ...there are lyrics in death metal?



You wouldn't of thought it, would you? 

Insomnium - "Mortal Share"
Too long to post all the lyrics so here's a link and an extract:

SongMeanings | Lyrics | Insomnium - Mortal Share
In their lofty chambers dwell 
The sacred and divine 
Resting in seraphic bliss 
The timeless and sublime 

Far above the mortal sphere 
Dreaming without a care 
Far above the weeping world 
Sleeping amidst the light of stars 

Death - "Leprosy". 
SongMeanings | Lyrics | Death - Leprosy
I love the more philosophical stuff from the later Death albums too, but this stands out to me.

Bodies deformed way beyond belief
Cast out from their concerned society
Flesh contorting day after day
Freak of the dark world is what the people say

Their lives decay before their eyes
There is no hope of cure
Among their own kind they live
A life that's so obscure
First an arm and then a leg
Deterioration grows
Rotting while they breathe
Death comes slow

Malevolent Creation - "Malevolent Creation"
MALEVOLENT CREATION LYRICS - The Ten Commandments (1991)

Awaken in sweat, my skin chilled and cold.
May have seen my own death, but can't see what I know.
Attemp to piece it together, illusions of the mind.
Dark starts to alter formations of my find.
Fulmination termination of your life to be.
Malignant euseration that the body cannot flee.
Lachessis upon you signing your epitaph.
Extinction of humanity is far too much to grasp.

Malevolent hatred of life, seeing death fall from the sky.
Resisting the view from my eyes,
Receiving pleasure from watching you die.

Tons more but those are some of my favourites off the top of my head.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah Chuck was a great lyricist. I love his lyrics for Living Monstrosity.:

Every day blows by in a world of corrupt addiction
With life comes pain withdrawals and deformation
Breaking the mould human appearance
Contorting bodies with chamical interference

The guilty one, innocent she now cries
A life of hell, better off to die
Born without eyes, hands, and a half a brain
Being born addicted to cocaine

Living monstrosity
A freak for life they'll always be
Never knowing love or hate
Only pain the drug creates

_[Solos: Murphy, Shuldiner]_

Some say she's naive, she's a stupid bitch
Some say to forgive, guilty she should die

The beginning of the end begins at birth
Breeding masses of twisted screaming flesh
An example we should make out of theses creators of misfortune
A serious crime that should not be forgiven

The guilty one, innocent she now cries
A life of hell, better off to die
Born without eyes, hands, and a half a brain
Being born addicted to cocaine


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 19, 2010)

Pe*dead*strians


----------



## clouds (Dec 19, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Yeah Chuck was a great lyricist. I love his lyrics for Living Monstrosity.



Yeh. I love how he would tackle those controversial subjects in a not so subtle manner in comparison to many other lyricists . And to keep the Chuck ball rolling, here's Empty Words:

Ashes and promises share a bond
Through the winds of change
Words are blown away
When visions that should be
Are tattooed in your mind
The power to let go
Is sometimes hard to find

The answer cannot be found
In the writing of others
Or the words of a trained mind
In a precious world of memories
We find ourselves confined

Claws so razor sharp
Ripping at the spirit

Chorus:
Promises a potential to hurt
Is anything real?
When forever is to be until
Deep inside, in the world of empty words...
No escaping from those haunting
empty words...

Do you ever feel it?
A craving that is so strong
To by thought rewind in order to find

Expectations that shined through the doubt
That soon would turn into the price
Of what a word will be worth
When tomorrow comes
To be and we are left
Standing on our own-
And seeing what is real...

The answer cannot be found
In the writing of others
Or the words of a trained mind
In a precious world of memories
We find ourselves confined

Claws so razor sharp
Ripping at the spirit

Imo, Symbolic had some of the best Death lyrics. .


----------



## liamh (Dec 19, 2010)

Death's Symbolic album. Boom


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 19, 2010)

clouds said:


> Far above the mortal sphere
> Dreaming without a care
> Far above the weeping world
> Sleeping amidst the light of stars



One of my favorites.

I really dislike the "gore" filled Death Metal style, but stiff like Insomium, In Flames and Dark Tranquillity is ace.


----------



## clouds (Dec 19, 2010)

liamh said:


> Death's Symbolic album. Boom



And on an unrelated note, anyone else really like Chuck's lead tone on the last two albums?



Adam Of Angels said:


> One of my favorites.
> 
> I really dislike the "gore" filled Death Metal style, but stiff like Insomium, In Flames and Dark Tranquillity is ace.


That's fair enough. I don't like much of the gore stuff either; for example, lyrics by Cannibal Corpse or some of the first posts in this thread. Insomnium are one of my favourite, if not my absolute favourite band.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 19, 2010)

Bloodbath said:


> I've had one desire since I was born
> To see my body ripped and torn
> To see my flesh devoured before my eyes
> Only for you , I volunteer as a human sacrifice



et cetera et cetera.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2010)

clouds said:


> And on an unrelated note, anyone else really like Chuck's lead tone on the last two albums?




It's my favorite sounding lead tone. I especially like the lead tone for 'Flesh and the Power It Holds' and 'Voice of the Soul'.


Some more great lyrics by Chuck. These really hit home for me when my grandfather passed away recently.... :
*6. Open Casket*

_[lyrics - Shuldiner, music - Shuldiner / Rozz]_

Approach the image filled with fear
As the image grows so clear
Future now takes full control
The one whose past you now behold
Touch - The flesh it is so cold
Turn away - You now have been told
Never to return, memories will last
In the future, you'll think about the past
Never to forget, what you have seen

People come to pay respect
Taking pictures of the dead
That is what life comes to be
Once they lived, now they're deceased

Death is oh so strange
The past no one can change
What you can't predict
Is how long you'll exist
Open casket - Open casket

Life will never be the same
Death can never be explained
It's their time to go beyond
Empty feeling when they're gone

Never to return, memories will last
In the future, you'll think about the past
Never to forget, what you have seen
What can not be real you now believe



and to kinda move away from the turning this into 'the best of Death's lyrics' thread, I'll add some variety now:

Cynic isn't really death metal, but I lump 'em in there anyways, due manly to their association with established death metal acts:

*8. How Could I*

How could I forget such a revelation
To love without fear and learn without question
How could I regret the meant occasions
I must begin this day again

Freedom and reason shine through
Paddle upon the clouds one's own canoe

How could I

Humility take charge of me
Drown me in truth's modest waters
Loosen your grip identity
Free me from an ego's falter

Love too often is only a dream
If I am harsh and unkind to myself
So I share these attitudes with you
Must I try? How could I?

Freedom and reason shine through
Paddle upon the clouds one's own canoe

Love's too often only a dream
If I am harsh and unkind to myself
So I share these attitudes with you
For in this spewing cavern of pride
How could I!


And some goddamn Atheist is in order here! :
*1. Piece Of Time*

A blast of light is emerging, a soul prepared to learn
Its classroom, our earth, enlightment it yearns
Receiving the life and knowledge it deserves
A spectrum of warmth, a soul is life-preserved

Please don't think that when you die
You'll spend eternity up high
When what you really ought to know
Is just how far your life will go

Another notch in a cosmic climb
Reveal our sanity, reveal your plan divine
To grasp reality is to grasp your biggest fear, you see
Every circumstances is very meant to be

Is your life not the life that you want it to be?
Your soul is young, it lacks response to the things you see

Some must learn the hard way, but that's what they need
When all is learned in this life, your soul will proceed

Another notch in a cosmic climb
Reveal our sanity, reveal your plan divine
To grasp reality is to grasp your biggest fear, you see
Every circumstances is very meant to be

Piece of time
Piece of time

Here we stand at a hallway with nothing but open doors
Venture in your human existence awaits there for you

It's your piece of time


----------



## clouds (Dec 19, 2010)

Decrepit Birth - "Reflection of Emotions"

I was...
I am...
and will, forever be...

Reflections of time that once was
And time that will carry all on...

Parallels dimensions cross within me.

I reflect...

The eye opens wide my visions of omnipotence and understanding

Falling into and out of existence,
As light surrounds my soul.

I see the pain of innocence and the guilt of sin
Billions of aeon's joined together through me

To recreate matter
And bring forth solitude to my elite

Follow my light
And we will
All is as one.

To learn from the past
And give to the future
A perfect concept
Will bring your energies to me

Pain and pleasure redefined
Anger and forgiveness no longer disported
All questions answered
All symbols of life removed
To better serve my purpose.
And so I am.

Reflection of Emotion will
Manifest into the existence of my infinity...

Life after life.

Decapitated - "Spheres of Madness"

On bigger than everything
In the crown of your own self you preach darkness
Yet would you be able to obey the lack of light?
Darkness, light, word, existence
Could it be false?
Salvation is nothing- nothing is salvation
The great fractal of existence sinks into itself
Nature calls for destroyer, desires
It's the highest time for zero to come
Collapsing reality craves for the end
Everything rots in itself
Maybe its time to stop worshipping the own image
So non-existence is the only sense?
I rise in spheres of madness
In darkness of unknown I perish
To see, to remain in all time
Eternity in second, not!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2010)

Anything by Aeon. Their lyrics are so OTT that I refuse to believe they are being serious.


----------



## liamh (Dec 19, 2010)

Behemoth deserves a mention


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2010)

One long epic one, but Dying Fetus' lyrics have a special place in my heart because they ring true for me.:

*2. Destroy The Opposition*

Who does the earth belong to?
The human termites spreading lies.
The people have to make a decision,
but they're too busy dying to try and realize.

Who controls their future,
and money flows above their heads.
Just give them all a chance to make contact,
and the last ones shall rise up to seek revenge.

There was a time, when the weak would suffer.
The ones in power would crush all who dissent.
Just look around, because nothing's changed.
No longer kings, they wear a suit and tie.

Those who survive, have no conviction
Just follow trends, until they're born again.
So who will live, and who will die?
It's up to us to carry on the fight.

Rising up, from the ashes to the challenge.
Face to face, it's not too late to start resisting.
All around; we have a chance to change the world.
Believe in us, tomorrow's dreams are fire in our blood.

Bred to buy, not to think.
Tell more lies, make them weak.
Nothing's real, except the mindset you've created.
To the left, avoid the path that they've been paving.

Mainstream lies, unleashed through waves that mold behavior.
We've had enough, their greedy fucking system's going down.

Bred to buy, not to think.
Tell more lies, make them weak.

Without hesitation, I will kick the TV in.
Sick of all these fuckers with their Prozac grins.
Always selling shit, that no one wants or needs.
Choking up the planet with their get rich schemes.

A mediated world, what a sick reality.
Wake the fuck up, smell the shit, then you will see.
What's good for them isn't good for everyone
The future starts now, for a past yet to come.

Just ask them one question,
and they'll tell you fifteen lies.
They're Judas, Hitler, Stalin, and Brutus
all combined.

The world is false-constructed,
just to satisfy their needs.
If we keep obeying orders,
we're like lambs to the slaughter for their feast.

Handed down, the final call.
Rise to fight, destroy them all.
It's too late to accomodate.
The game is lost, because no one is thinking.

Born with a chance to facilitate,
The end of a time that's defined by hypocrisy.
Just like rats, they will multiply,
and run with the pack without ever seeing.

Out of the womb to be crucified,
we challenge the doctrine they've been preaching.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> One long epic one, but Dying Fetus' lyrics have a special place in my heart because they ring true for me.:
> 
> *2. Destroy The Opposition*
> 
> ...



Wow, awesome lyrics


----------



## Encephalon5 (Dec 19, 2010)

liamh said:


> Behemoth deserves a mention




BEHOLD! CHILDREN OF CAIN! ALL BEINGS NOT OF REPTILIAN FORM BE UPON THEM!


I like the lyrics to xenochrist as well.

Shepherd of Deception
Cloaked in the skin of their own
Waits in incubation to spread disease
A sinister growth gestating in the whore of God
A parasite's host; glorified charlatan
A virgin womb defiled with the slithering parasitic seed of the Xenochrist
Adequately equipped with weapons of manipulation
Prophet of contamination
Bow to the savior of the fearful and desperate
Lured with the promise of eternal life
(An enigmatic) sentinel of malevolence
Dispensing false salvation
Prophet of contamination
Bethlehem will burn
Shepherd of deception
Prophet of infection
Behold the Xenochrist


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2010)

The Faceless - Coldly Calculated Design:

Aeons of awareness limited to a feeble existence
Restrictively implanted in the vessel called man
Genetically bound to a covert system
Never to discover more than is allowed
There is no truth
Only a perspective
The locked physical senses were designed to misinform
We must transcend the illusion
Breaking the barricade of infinite cognizance
A glimpse scurries through the peripheries of allowance
There is a doorway in the suppression of the mind
A portal to the agenda of the gods
Unveiling the knowledge of the celestial ones
Unrestricted permeation of the assimilated life by the fathers of man
Creationism in its sickest form
Specifically manufactured in ignorance
Gaze upon the blueprints of the absolute
The human mind denied a greater understanding of inter-dimensionalism
Through a vast control of molecular vibration never intended to be stumbled upon
Reduced to third dimensional vessels of possession
The third eye clenched shut by demonic grasp
We are servants to an opaque order


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Morbid Angel-Maze of Torment*

Life betrayal - a warping rage
Evil ripping caverns through your mind
Immolation - in blood you've signed your soul away
Sickening life ends but the horror has just begun
Vultures moaning a funeral dirge
Walls await to cradle you and rip your soul apart
Incessant screams echoes through the maze

Insanity approaches - imminent demise
Maze of torment...
Maze of death

Stricken from the holy book deliverance to pain
Effigy of jesus christ burning in your mind
Voices cry out to bid you welcome
Locked within the dungeons of darkness - no escape!!!

Maze of torment...
Maze of death

Passing through corridors embedded with
Scars of those who have gone before you
And left their marks
Warning comes to late to save you now

Visions of suffering stab from the inside

You pray for death
Mourning does no good as you can only die once

Souls are being raped by the maze
Lost in these halls... endlessly

Maze of torment...
Maze of death


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 19, 2010)

Cannibal Corpse: I Cum Blood


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> Cannibal Corpse: I Cum Blood



Even more twisted and disgusting is Necropedophile from that same album. 

(they are so fucked up that Im sure posting them here would get me banned. Google them yourself)


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says, I love a lot of Cannibal Corpse lyrics.

But Aborted's "Sphinctral Enthrallment" is where it's at Here is a part from the song:


> The pedestool randomly sprayed with feces and guts:
> A picturesque canvas of coprophageous hor d'oeuvres
> 
> Bypassers repulsed by the burning anal scent,
> ...



Torsofuck - Raped By Elephants


> I was visiting in Africa two months ago...
> My goal was to see all those wild animals.
> Most excited I was when I came close to elephants,
> they were so big and somehow so scary.
> ...


----------



## Treeunit212 (Dec 19, 2010)

The Acacia Strain.

Skynet:
If you think like a whore then you're a fucking whore.
Plagiarism is the highest form of flattery.
Why would you ever want to be like me?
We are all someone else's terrible idea.
If you catch the evil twin then why would you keep it alive?
If you feel the fucking daggers then why not just step aside?
You are all bastard children and you've taken it all the wrong way.
Keep fooling yourself with your unappreciation.

JFC:
I am the end of the world.
When the time is right you will know my fucking name.
Lie in the gutter and pray to the god of I don't give a fuck.
This isn't an anthem, this is a lullaby. So go to sleep and wish that you'd never wake up.
They all deserved to die.
I pushed the button, I watched the sky rain death.
Consider this global abortion.
I now know what your future holds.
I am all knowing and almighty.
You will honor and revere.
True survival is pouring salt in the wound.
I hold your pathetic lives in my hands.
If you won't die for me, you will die because of me.
I pulled the trigger on the entire human race.
This is as big as murder-suicide gets.
I am the end of the world. My dick now lies in your rotting mouth.
Nothing to do now but watch the world die.

Bay of Pigs:
Your heart is a fucking liar
dead weight of the fucking world
We are oblivion
we are oblivious

Vincent is a very disturbed man...


----------



## Hegrekarde (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the attention-seeking style of lyrics that are gruesome (also can't stand the way that horror movies turned into gorror).

My understanding of what "Death" Metal is may differ from what others think.

My Favorite Death Metal lyrics:

*Gorefest*
Infamous Existence on False

Open your eyes
At least try to see
What you are creating here
And tell me,
Do you really
Think that I can't see through this hypocrisy

What do you think
You made the rules
And that I will obey you
Well let me assure you
That I am human, I'm irrepressible
That I am human, I'm irrepressible
That I am human.

But deep in your mind
You admit your defeat
I'll stare you in your eyes
Till you bow your head
You tried to change me
You could not succeed
Because all that you hate
Is what I want to be.

*Dusk*
Dreamscape on Dusk

Buried inside my brain lies many complications
I am exploring a world of illusion
Mind deteriorates
Inscriptions of malfeasance inbetted
Throughout
Growing apparition commands
Casting depravement upon creation
Obliteration rendered
The phantom again returns through the image I commence fortification
Vivid hallucinations sojourn
Subconscious plagued. Epoch recedes
Momentary lapse of reason. Quest for tranquility
Subliminal mutation. Dwindle away. Vanish


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 19, 2010)

my favorite by far are the misheard ones of Fermented Offal Discharge, which I treat as the real lyrics


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am partial to anything Mikael Stanne has done for Dark Tranquillity.

I have not checked out the stuff he did for Solution .45 yet.


My favorite is from the Fiction b-side "Below the Radiance"


"I don't mind the fall
It's the climb from the bottom
That hurts the most"


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2010)

xmetalhead69 said:


> my favorite by far are the misheard ones of Fermented Offal Discharge, which I treat as the real lyrics






That was one of the best misheard lyrics I've seen.


Edit: This is equally epic!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzNHInwimuk&feature=related


----------



## Vyn (Dec 20, 2010)

Why is there no Wintersun in this thread?


Divine creations now destroyed to uncover the haunted atmosphere
Strange visions of the ancient spirits, travesty of man appears
Coldness and the storming winds lurking for prey
The forces of the Winter reign in dreadful way, there's no escape

I'm following the mistress of night
Through the gates of snow we'll fly
We'll fly

Winter - The realm of eternal ice
Snowfall and darkness descends upon the vales of time
Distant caress of the sun's fading light
The lands were painted white with the Winter's might

My hands are frozen, my mind is at the edge of madness
Oh how many nights and days, I've been lost in this land of sadness

From the primitive thoughts, under the glimmering snow
And burning stones - they'll rise -
The artful spirit: "You don't have to die,
You can rule in afterlife, just concede your soul to me,
(your life is cheap) - no price -"


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 20, 2010)

Some of the most recognizable death metal lyrics, and my first exposure to death metal..

They think they know who I am
All they know is I love to kill
Face down, dead on the ground
Find me before another is found

I come alive in the darkness
Left murdered and nameless
Dead unburied and rotten
Half eaten by insects 

She was so beautiful
I had to kill her 

Tied her up
And taped her mouth shut
Couldn't scream
Raped violently
Rope tight, around her throat
Her body twitches
As she chokes 

Strangulation caused her death
Just like all the others
Raped before and after death
Stripped, naked, tortured 

They're all dead, they're all dead
They're all dead by strangulation 

I come alive in the darkness
Left murdered and nameless
Dead unburied and rotten
Half eaten by insects 

It felt so good to kill 
Waaaaaaaaaa

I took their lives away
Seven dead, lying rotten
Unburied victims
Their naked bodies putrefy 

Strangulation caused her death
Just like all the others
Raped before and after death
Stripped, naked, tortured 

They're all dead, they're all dead
They're all dead by strangulation 

I come alive in the darkness
Left murdered and nameless
Dead unburied and rotten
Half eaten by insects 

They think they know who I am
All they know is I love to kill
Face down, dead on the ground
Find me before another is found


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 20, 2010)

CC Lyrics are awesome!

Eaten By Bloodbath 

I've had one desire since I was born
To see my body ripped and torn
To see my flesh devoured before my eyes
I'm here for you I volunteer as a human sacrifice

_[CHORUS]_
Carve me up, slice me apart
Suck my guts, lick my heart
Chop me up I like to be hurt
Drink my marrow and blood for dessert
EATEN... My one desire, my only wish is to be--
EATEN... The longer I live the more I'm dying to feel the pain
EATEN... I would do anything to be--
EATEN... My one desire, my only wish is to be--
EATEN...

I finally found you, my personal slaughter
As an appetizer, I let you taste my daughter
Call me sick but this is what I need
My only purpose here is for you to feed

Desecrate me
Tear me limb from limb
Eviscerate me
Chew me to death

Apparently they're based off a true story as well!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2010)

Vyn said:


> Why is there no Wintersun in this thread?



Probably because Wintersun aren't death metal


----------



## liamh (Dec 20, 2010)

LOVE this (akercocke - praise the name of satan)


Drops of blood fall in time
With the beating of your heart
Foctid breath whispers
Are you the messiah?
Satan

Lacerate the soul
Dissect the ego
Naked I confront
The sheer cliff face of sanity
On which I gain no purchase
Attempt to climb
And make no progress
I am a blasphemy to Christ
Am I Jesus? Am I messiah?
Stone statue speaks
The winter of life too cold
Twisted Debaser
As the winds from the
Furthest reaches of Belial
Stir winter clouds across the moon
I hear the words of the master
For you and Satan


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 20, 2010)

Bloodbath you guys say?

*8. Devouring The Feeble*

Black hidden presence
Waves his hand
Strides the earth for infamy
Talons strain
Devouring the feeble
Dog god litany
Earth shall crumble
Amidst the ashes he will rise
Cursing of the holy ghost
Mankind choking on its own demise

Cold grasp around the heart
Claws writhing in the flesh
Rites of supremacy
Consume the weal and quench their souls

Come red death
Swirl the sky
Bring forth the rain of fevers
Fevers/fevers
Sickening is the dogma rushing through your veins
Buried believers

The ever rotting presence of him
The rotten sculpture of the one that is bound to rise
Conjure now this dark upheaval
The pestilence that is bound to come and cleanse the earth

Cold grasp around the heart
Claws writhing in the flesh
Rites of supremacy
Consume the weal and quench their souls

The ever rotting presence of him
The rotten sculpture of the one that is bound to rise
Conjure now this dark upheaval
The pestilence that is bound to come and cleanse the earth

Cold grasp around the heart
Claws writhing in the flesh
Rites of supremacy
Consume the weal and quench their souls


And I have to post them here due to their awesomeness:

Dethklok:

*15. Dethharmonic*

I want to keep my money
And give away absolutely nothing
To the government who moderates my spending
and obliterates depending on the time of the year
brutality is near
in the form of income tax
I'd rather take a fucking axe to my face,
blow up this place
with you all in it,
I'd do it in a minute

if I could write off your murder
I'd save all of my receipts
because I'd rather you be dead
than lose a tiny shred of what I made this fiscal year

I'd rather you be dead than ponder parting with my second home
I'd rather you be dead than consider not opening a restaurant
I'd rather you be dead
I'd rather you be dead

Prepare the laser beam
I'm gonna use it tonight
Engage the laser beam
It's gonna end your life
I'm gonna use it tonight

If I could write off your murder
I'd save all of my receipts
Because I'd rather you be dead
Than lose a tiny shred of what I made this fiscal year

I'd rather you be dead than ponder parting with my second home
I'd rather you be dead than consider not opening a restaurant
I'd rather you be dead now
Be dead now
Be dead now
Be dead now
Be dead now
Be dead


And who could forget classic Autopsy?:

*9. Skullptures*

Creative juices flowing
And it's graveyard raiding time again
Engulfed by darkness
Digging for my art
Which is my only friend
Stuffing in potato sacks
The ones that suit my special need
Burial was but in vain
They still come back with me
Hacksawing away at rigor mortified cadavers
Set aside the right limbs
To consruct my latest skullpture
Maggots into flies
They buzz before my eyes, breed in my hair
I turn my corpses into art
It is my life, nothing compares

The smell gets my mind in gear
Helps me decide which parts go where
Forearm sewed with stitches thick
Onto someone's sliced off dick
Woman's face removed with care
Still attached to scalp and hair
put it on my face and stare
And think of what comes next

Kneecap pried off with screwdriver nailed to foot
Decorated with toenails
Now I look at the pair of breasts I've severed
On my tray
Sew the two together
Flesh is brittle and grey

_[Lead.C]_

Another masterpiece is now complete
A mass of arms and legs and hands and feet
Stomach draped about drained of their bile
Skull atop the rotten sting pile


Or Pestilence?:

*8. Deify Thy Master*

_[Music: Mameli, Uterwijk]_
_[Lyrics: Foddis]_

His hands held high
Hypnotyzing eyes, the instruments
of power he has obtained
His spoken words
Standing on the pedestal
He sees his portrait held high
by their hands

Deify thy master, he will be the one
who protects you from all what's evil
Deify thy master, a divine personality, holiness
Deify thy master, your minds are filled with my
preachified sermons
Deify thy master, follower's fanaticism leading
to their own destruction

A vociferous crowd
calling out his name
They will praise and adore him
On their way to paradise
A sacrifice as homage to their lord
See the misery he causes
for he takes you
to the worst form of reality
Still you are a credit
to your master
As you fight for his symbol of victory

He's a advocate
of a theory
the one he made himself
His word is law, obey worship
You will live well
He will walk the stairs build of coffins
Ambition has it's price

Determined to fulfil his desires
Turns promises to lies
Beware
He takes you to a despair
Chaos, violence, bloodshed
How long will this dream last?
Awake before you'll die

His adherents exist of thousands of people
Adorers keep their faith
They express their trust by performing their task
Even when it'll be their fate

He's majesty we ought to serve
for he praises unity
Disparity he despises, fights
the existence of apostasy
Expel those who resist and those
who will not agree
They're a danger to his system
And to the thought of solidarity


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 20, 2010)

Before the hate and or ban-hammers get thrown...
These guys aren't death metal, but are a part of a distant subgenre. Even I, a lover of deathcore, can't take this:

CHASED THROUGH THE WOODS BY A RAPIST
By Waking The Cadaver

Tonight this cunt will pay. 
My dick will beat her face. 
Her life and her cunt are mine. 
This slut shall now see. ​ 
All night on this bitch I release my piece. 
Yes. Yes. I am the man. 
And I will kill when I can. 
You can try to run. 
But your done. 
Run. 
Gun to your head. 
One more sound and your dead. 
Kick in your teeth. 
With my cock piece. ​ 
Sweet labial meat. 
Her inside out twat. 
Tastes great to eat. 
Dripping and slipping and oozing and flowing with spit. 
This vile slit. 
Will ghost ride my prick. ​ 
Blood pours from her tender throat. 
I left her bound to a tree. 
Nude. Mangled. Butchered and Blasted. 
Now these skanks know not to fuck with me​ 
EDIT: Can someone tell me what a cock piece is?​


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 20, 2010)

The Reverend said:


> Can someone tell me what a cock piece is?​




According to urban dictionary:
Urban Dictionary: cockpiece


It's when you use your dick as a gun.


----------



## jakeofthumbs (Dec 20, 2010)

House of Thumbs - All Fours

Lonely and lowly, you suck from the cock of hypocrisy
mouth to mouth, back and forth, gagging and spitting up
what's left of your withered self esteem, hahaha..
your integrity not only compromised, but outright shattered and spat out
the charade, while somewhat entertaining, fails to hide who you really are
barking so loud, with no bite at all
living life on all fours, yes, this is yours!

(yeah, it's my band, but it's not like I wrote the lyrics)


----------



## clouds (Dec 20, 2010)

The Reverend said:


> Before the hate and or ban-hammers get thrown...
> These guys aren't death metal, but are a part of a distant subgenre. Even I, a lover of deathcore, can't take this:
> 
> CHASED THROUGH THE WOODS BY A RAPIST
> ...



​ I just don't fucking understand this. Even as a joke that's just ridiculous. I perfectly understand a lot of death metal lyrics aren't meant to be taken seriously but there's just no fun/entertainment in those sort of lyrics at all for me.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Bloodbath-Breeding Death *

Falling into obscure demise
Ripping death confronts their eyes
Born as a freak in decrepit birth
Ignorance prevails, buried in earth

I seem contorted, a victim of death
Corrupt reality, a poisoned breath
From beyond the grave, a sight of gore
Rise from the crypts, life no more

Rancid corpse, afterlife bliss
Greeting the night with a vulgar hiss
Pulsating innards for me to bless
Drowning in bile, enjoying the mess

Aiming at your face
Using piss for mace
You like the taste
Painting the wall with the blood of a slut
Agonizing scrotum beginning to rot
Eyes full of blood dripping like a flood
Rotting as I walk,
the silhouette of a zombie dark
Don't turn around 'cause it's you I stalk

I see death evocation
I see undead dispair
I see decapitation
In the wake of pain, breeding death

Embraced by doom
The dead mans gloom
Life is no more
My soul existence in gore
Guardian of my grave
Come near, be brave
Your spine I will rip
In rapture licking my lips

Undertaker, fake servant of God
Followers paying tribute to God Dog
Fucking fools, doesn't matter that you pray
You will die 'cause it's you that I will slay
Time to meet thy maker
Fingers tighten round your neck
But my eyes are open wide
Evil and wicked way
You believe that I'm just
another fucking wreck
You lay mutilated corpse
I disappear through the haze

*Agoraphobic Nosebleed-Question of Integrity*

You want to talk to me about Pig Destroyer?
I smoked crack with a fucking cop
You want to see ANb live?
We'll take the deposit and just not show up

Send DJ Nevermind and a couple of sluts
Lap dances, suckin' dick as the Honky Reduction 10\" spins

Sorry I was on that shit again
And couldn't make the trip
No longer welcome in N.Y.C.
There have been threats

It's like the way a pig will eat its own shit
I stay committed
To every lie I've ever written
No matter if it makes sense
Accepting the absurd
Has become second nature

No reason behind the myths
No purpose in being offensive


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 21, 2010)

clouds said:


> I just don't fucking understand this. Even as a joke that's just ridiculous. I perfectly understand a lot of death metal lyrics aren't meant to be taken seriously but there's just no fun/entertainment in those sort of lyrics at all for me.


 
I understand what you mean. For me, there's a thin line between aggressive lyrics that I can identify with, whether it be anger or betrayal, or yes, even misogyny (I get petty when I get dumped...oops).

But some of this gore shit confuses me. Eating a girl's labial meat is not something that resonates with me. Maybe my life experiences are lacking? Who knows.

Back to the topic though, 

Cursing Akhenaten
by After The Burial

Awaken, ruinous fiend of early generations.
Your rotting corpse is restored.
Straighten your limbs, brush off the dust, withered bandages restrain you no more.
Severed heads accent the gates; bones emerge from the sands.​​Proof of your reign remains, I your liege now command your rule again.
The sun burns through the skin boiling your vital organs within.
But the gods can't destroy my cursed blackened heart.
Appeasing the thirst of the damned, mocking the praised ones.
The sand soaks the blood, the blood flows like wine, send death from above.
Locusts and famine engulfing your race, my savagery knows no end.
At the price of all your lives I destroy your kind death by my hand.
Sands blowing across cursed lands will consume the evidence of your ancient existence.
The Earth is now black from the torment I have set upon it.
All shall bow serve and praise thy name.​​


----------



## DLG (Dec 21, 2010)

*Fecalphiliac Lyrics*

*Severed Savior*


Shit addiction drives me to kill
Morbid temptations are revealed

Fecal mess upon your chest
Lovely stench the bitch is blessed
You will die and so will you, because you ate my poo
Shove my feces down your throat
Using your skull for my urinal

Eat my shit filthy slut
Choke on it, excrement
Bowel movement
Horrid breath, taste of death
Lovely stench, the bitch is blessed

As I shit upon your face
Can't resist the taste
You will die and so will you, because you ate my poo
Eat my shit you dirty whore
In her cold cunt I left my trace
Between her legs I buried my face

Open up the orifice
Chew the clit
Rape the bitch
Chew the ass
Tongue the gash
Slit the clit

Bitch

I will kill the fucking holy
While I rape the virgin Mary
She will eat my fucking piece of shit
While I shove it down her fucking throat

As I shit upon your face
Can't resist the taste
You will die and so will you, because you ate my poo
Shit addiction drives me to kill
Morbid temptations are revealed
Fecal mess upon your chest
Lovely stench the bitch is blessed
As I shit upon your face
Can't resist the taste
Shove my feces down your throat
Using your skull for my urinal

Fecalpheliac


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 21, 2010)

I love screaming the lyrics to this song!
One of my favorite tracks from my favorite band Opeth:




8. Blackwater Park
Confessor
Of the tragedies in man
Lurking in the core of us all
The last dying call for the everlost
Brief encounters, bleeding pain
Lepers coiled neath the trees
Dying men in bewildered soliloquys
Perversions bloom round the bend
Seekers, lost in their quest
Ghosts of friends frolic
under the waning moon
It is the year of death
Wielding his instruments
Stealth sovereign reaper
Touching us with ease
Infecting the roots in an instant
Burning crop of disease
I am just a spectator
An advocate documenting the loss
Fluttering with conceit
This doesn't concern me yet
Still far from the knell
Taunting their bereavement
Mod round the dead
Point fingers at the details
Probing vomits for more
Caight in unbridled suspense
We have all lost it now
Catching the flakes of dismay
Born the travesty of man
Regular pulse midst pandemonium
You're plucked to the mass
Parched with thirst for the wicked
Sick liaisons raised this monumental mark
The sun sets forever over Blackwater park


----------



## oldbulllee (Dec 21, 2010)

* Day 69*

(The) shaft of daylight melts dirty panes
(The) stench of life pulls them out from (their) dreams
Those living wastes on the streets outside
Woken up again with no place to hide

Daily food like shit and beer
Daily bread as tough as steel
(and) this taste is stronger than heroin
I open cardboard door to see
An empty face flowing by... like a stream
As a river of shit pours over me
(The) secretions of city mass machine
Sewers running through my veins
Acid corroding remains of my brain...

Woken up again with no place to...


----------



## Necros (Dec 21, 2010)

Devourment - Babykiller

Here I come
They call me
A beast like none before
I suck the abscess of dead infants
I want some more
I Am Baby Killer
I kill pregnant sluts and whores!!

Splaying inside the womb
Red and wet I tear chunks from the pussy Red and wet mangled unborn baby
Eat the meat dripping from filthy...
Cumstained, blood-soaked, rotten cunt Infant skull exploding in my mouth
It's brain on the floor
I grab it's tongue and tear it out
Dead meat for me. I can't believe
How much this baby is bleeding
It's tiny stumps pours out more
Than it's dead mothers open sores
It's guts paint the floor
It's flesh I shall gorge.
It seems feasting on young infant flesh has made my semen leak.
I am aroused. Fuck I'm crazy
I fuck the blood. I need meat on my cock.
No meat can satisfy me. I must spew my seed
Spunk flows throughout the mangled infant. now I'll chop it up
Chunks of guts fly as i stand with baby skin all over me
Forcing the blood-soaked gore unmercifully down my throat

[ From: DEVOURMENT - BABY KILLER LYRICS ]

Pieces of baby are lodged inside of me
Over and over I feast on it's death
It's all gone. I want some more
I turn to it's mother
Blood is still flowing strongly from her butchered pussy
I drink from her fountain, stench of menstrual gore
Gagging on chunks of sliced up pussy
I feel pressure....
Pushing in my brain
The force caves in my head
My eyes eject slowly
Where's my knife?
I plunge my knife in
Inside my head
My veins are seeping
Warm streams of red
My tongue tastes so horrid
I must swallow it
Gore taste so scrumptious
Enough to wash it down with piss.


This is some fucked up shit \m/

>_>


----------



## clouds (Dec 21, 2010)

Veil of Maya - "All Eyes Look Ahead"

Chariots ride above fiery craters
Uncertain, a mist appears ahead

Solvent and simple
The figure approaches
Stench of the dead
Stings my nostrils, the sulky
Figure whispers to me

Ultimate sacrifice or be condemned

I raise to my knees
Cutting his work in two
Life and death so simply put...

I wrap my hands around his cold shape,
I wrap my fucking hands

Screaming till my lungs bleed,
I clench.
Screaming till my lungs bleed,
I end this. 


And damn, I can't believe I forgot Blackwater Park;

Confessor
Of the tragedies in man
Lurking in the core of us all
The last dying call for the everlost
Brief encounters, bleeding pain
Lepers coiled neath the trees
Dying men in bewildered soliloquys
Perversions bloom round the bend
Seekers, lost in their quest
Ghosts of friends frolic
under the waning moon
It is the year of death
Wielding his instruments
Stealth sovereign reaper
Touching us with ease
Infecting the roots in an instant
Burning crop of disease
I am just a spectator
An advocate documenting the loss
Fluttering with conceit
This doesn't concern me yet
Still far from the knell
Taunting their bereavement
Mod round the dead
Point fingers at the details
Probing vomits for more
Caight in unbridled suspense
We have all lost it now
Catching the flakes of dismay
Born the travesty of man
Regular pulse midst pandemonium
You're plucked to the mass
Parched with thirst for the wicked
Sick liaisons raised this monumental mark
The sun sets forever over Blackwater park


----------



## avenger (Dec 21, 2010)

clouds said:


> Imo, Symbolic had some of the best Death lyrics. .


Couldnt agree more.


----------



## DLG (Dec 21, 2010)

on a serious note, no one writes better lyrics than J.R. Hayes of Pig Destroyer. period.


----------



## -One- (Dec 21, 2010)

Darkest Hour - _With A Thousand Words To Say But One_ (And pretty much all their other songs, too)


> And to reflect is to regret
> Throwing it all away
> And apathy my one way street
> It took so much from me
> ...



Veil of Maya - _It's Not Safe To Swim Today_


> I knew this would be hell, but this is not living
> Push them down and exhale water
> Push them down and exhale blood
> Push them down and exhale water
> ...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 21, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Torsofuck - Raped By Elephants


This is win.


----------



## GeoMantic (Dec 21, 2010)

The Black Dahlia Murder has some of my favorite lyrics in metal. Just a few of my favorites.

I Will Return

When death so swiftly has coveted
The client from this plane
A journey forged in ice has just begun
A crystal line entombment preservation now awaits
Proceedings executed hastely deceased to be encased
Encapsulated ensured the precious cargo safe
A pending resurrection rebirth

In the distant future when advancements shall allow
A being to be made again anew
The brain to be implanted
Fused within a growth of cells
This vessel but a vehicle
To traverse this mortal realm

Pressurized sealed in ward off the mounting days
Retain revived rebirthed beyond the grave

Jealousy some say it sickening
They merely can't afford this highest form of luxury
To live again
To carry on the will elite
To live again
Advancing through the centuries

Until the sky is black and the sun it never shows
Til the whipping winds of nuclear winter cruelly blow
The gift of immortality has been bestowed
I will return, I will return

Cryonics! Reanimate this life
Remake the fleshy juggernaut
In which the mind will ride
Cryonics! A wisdom is preserved
Frozen forever evolutionary curve
O a renaissance of mad technology
Segregate the wise eliminate the weak
O painstaking process onward we weed
Reproduce the strong eliminate

Heresy some say its blasphemy
Assuring I'll be in hell when god is through with me
To live again to forge yourself anew
To live again to face the godless truth
Foolery some say it'll never be
Fear will condemn such radical ideology
To live again to stand above your brood
To live again the phoenix raised unbruised 

Necropolis

Father I know that you've witnessed a darkness in me
Twas spawned in shadows of the old gallow's tree
I'm but a sad depraved reflection of our inhumanity
The warped exaggeration of the lost and darkest of dreams

Bring forth a wrath of cleansing fire
Here now in mankind's bleakest hour

Born of a casket I'm the heir to a corpse
I've eyes that see maggots through the thin flesh they bore
I shall bloody my hands til the last breath be torn from me
So blindly we walk the winds of these plaged streets
Dead the once feeling part of me

O lord divine please break this silence
Destroy your race of faceless liars

At the edge of existence
We the clays of intention have ripened in your image
Ah the binds of tradition
Your archaic deception numbs our empty beings
City that stands on a million graves
In a world full of hatred to fear enslaved
Countless the dead slaughtered in your name
Not a utter of your voice have you once repaid

No above no below just a man letting go
When all my earthly desire is disowned
No screaming sirens should sound
No revelations profound
Simply lowered into the ground
That's just what I'll be dead in the dirt
So blindly we walk the winds of these plagued streets
Dead the once feeling park of me

Bring forth a wrath of cleansing fire
Here now in mankinds bleakest hour
O lord divine please break this silence
Destroy your race of faceless liars
Necropolis


----------



## jeremyb (Dec 21, 2010)

Anything from Carcass' Necrotism album, the best death metal album ever made IMHO.


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 21, 2010)

Band: Cerebral Effusion (from Euskadi)
Song: Sodomized by dady

Unnatural sexual attraction, paternal lust, maximum degree of the hidden and dark perversion, quintessence of the bigger censored, clandestine and inherent human baseness
This paedophilic desire makes me yearn to penetrate your tender and infantile ass hole once again

I am eaten away by a thrilling lasciviousness, every time that i culminate this sinister sexual act
Physical aggression, hopeless and extreme moral damage, inhuman subjection, that marks and creating an eternal and indecisive trauma

I try to run to escape, to hide, of this cruel and inexorable destiny that has been conferred to me, but i cannot support to feel the hard and impenitent tip of the iceberg inside my being
Do i owe him this continuous and not oneiric nightmare

Amoral desire, incestuous condemnation that generates a visceral hate, each penetration, sharpens the knife, for the execution of this liberating patricide



Actually not my favorite, but it's just fucking disturbing. xD


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 22, 2010)

*The Red Chord-Black Santa*

Phillies sweets.
Two for five.
Killing time.
Waiting for the final battle.
Got the shakes and wasting life.
Killing time.
Waiting for the final battle.
Nosebleeds and psycho babble, I know it all too well.
THe penis was from heaven and it went to hell.
It is past the time to think.
It's time to kill.
And just know, I've been waiting for this forever.
Got the shakes.
Wasting life.
Killing time.
The final battle is now.
This time it's everything you thought it'd be, folks.
Because this time it's Antman vs Black Santa.
Live the clash of the titans meets the war of the worlds.
You stand for the lowest class?
Take me off your list.
I'm not a democrat.
I'm a conversationalist.
If your aunt had balls, she'd be your uncle.
And you just can't seem to get that off your brain.
Give a straight answer?
Not today and not tomorrow.
But why don't you come sit down.
Tell the boss what's on your mind.
Shake it like a sickie.

*Deathtripper-Pig Destroyer*

I hold your hand in mine
The rest of you is scattered
All over
Your rib cage is open
Like a great white's jaws
Your legs
Look so sexy out of context
Out of context


----------



## Encephalon5 (Dec 23, 2010)

Another favorite.





you suffer
But why?


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 23, 2010)

Holy shit.


----------



## Vyn (Dec 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Probably because Wintersun aren't death metal



Ah, but some of their stuff it


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 23, 2010)

The Myth of Human Progress
by Molotov Solution

The first step to revolution is consciousness,
so I won't stop screaming at you until this all makes sense.
"Either you are with us or you're with the terrorsits",
say the president.
In that case I'm with the terrorists.

We're still labeling indigenous individuals terrorists?
Like the hostile Native Americans of the 1840s, no difference.

But your history books omitted that part about this place,
dashing infants heads on rocks,
millions of natives slaughtered and raped.

Instead we're fed romaticized versions of our history at an early age,
conditioning us into accepting the mass genocides of today.
Like the current one in Iraq and other U.S. attacks.

Meanwhile, millions of 'Support Our Troops' magnets are sold
but I don't see anyone crying out "Bring the home!"

Can't you see that giving up liberty does not bring security,
but instead only fucking tyranny?
Pick up a book and read about our fucking history and
you'll see that giving up liberty does not bring security,
but instead only fucking tyranny.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 23, 2010)

Favorite death metal line ever:

Cannibal Corpse - "Entrains Ripped From a Virgin's Cunt":

"Your dead pussy
I am eating."

 the way he says it gets me every time. So metal.


----------



## MrGignac (Dec 23, 2010)

when it comes to disgustig lyrics pungent stench takes the cake

a few of my fav lines:

You eat my shit as I told you to
To drink my fucking piss is really nothing new
Explore your frontiers - long way to go
Grandma I hope you like it so
Fuck bizarre
Grandma

as she scents
excrements
she smears the shit with her hands
in their eyes
on their thighs
sharing that feast with the flies

and the best song "Got Milf?"

Hear the call - Line up your mothers
We'll take them skanks on a ride
Me and my two wretched brothers
We're gonna stretch their holes wide

Since, I came down MILF-fever
I can't dispute the urge
I'm lusting after hairy beaver
It's time to take to search

Popping anal cherries
Picking dingleberries

I met this bitch her name was Mona
A horny double D-cup
Her cunt was dry like Arizona
I had to lube that thing up

Poked her with my fist
Up until the wrist

Got MILF?

Hear the call mature ladies
We have some good news for you
Get your bitch asses in our Mercedes
And have some cock shampoo

Boozed up an Asian MILF with sake
Her ass was steaming hot
*She was a black belt in Bukkake
*And made me cum a lot

Like my women wrinkled
Fat and semen-sprinkled
Damn that crotch smells sour
Wants me to devour

The filthy secrets of your mommy
I'm sure you didn't know
She had a piece of my salami
And sucked it like a pro

It's my righteous duty
To please that flabby booty

Got MILF?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 23, 2010)

I hate this song but the lyrics and into are hilarious. Raped by Elephants by Torsofuck. ( the vocals are awful)


----------

